# Fabricas SRAM



## Perromtb (Jan 25, 2007)

Hola a todos, ya llevo un buen rato sin postear algo pero me he topado con una duda y quiero ver si alguien me la puede resolver.
Bueno pues parece que voy a pedir una nueva suspensión delantera, el modelo que voy a ordenar es una Rockshox Domain 318 IS y la voy a comprar por chainreactioncycles.
Lo que necesito saber es si alguien sabe cual seria la fabrica de origen de la suspensión.
Hasta el momento parece ser que lo mas probable es que sea haya sido fabricada en Taiwan pero como no estoy seguro quería consultar con ustedes.
Saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Taiwan


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Segun mi Domain...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Ojo, si vas por la de 1.5 ($390 usd) vas a necesitar un headset tambien... 

El tema aquí es ver si la HORQUILLAS hechas en taiwan tambien están sujetas a aranceles especiales... no soy aduanero, pero no creo que los aranceles especiales aplique para todo lo fabricado en Taiwan... hay que verificarlo.

CRC es muy kosher en el envío y declara el pais de origen; y UPS no duda en clavarte el diente con, adicional a los impuestos, algunos cargos adminstrativos que a veces son más caras que los propios impuestos. Esto sucede por lo general en el caso de que aplique un impuesto arancelario especial; en cualquier otro caso no hay coutas administrativas adicionales.

En fin, a veces la combinación CRC y UPS resulta cara ( a veces). Otras tiendas como Jenson o Beyond resultan más holgadas y declaran todo como bikeparts from USA, además de que ocupan a Fedex que por lo general no cobra gastos administrativos tan caros como lo hace UPS. Los impuestos los pagas de cualquier forma, así que eso es lo de menos.

Pregunta a CRC como es que lo declaran y con que pais de origen... y trata de investigar con UPS localmente que clase de impuestos, y si existen costos administrativos adicionales, aplican sobre dicha mercancia.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Diego, no hagas tantas suposiciones.

El paquete NO viene por UPS.
Perromtb NO requiere de un nuevo headset.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

uyyy... turrun tun tun... jajaja... cuando he pedido de CRC me envían por UPS. aunque ya recorde que el la va a traer por sus metodos, ya pues, el ya sabra arreglarselas. Lo del headset, solo por que esa es la más baras que tienen en CRC, y el precio es el que el me comentó el domingo. 

Además de todo pregunto el, no tu, y mis comentarios son para el. Zapatero a tus zapatos.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

El paquete no viene a México por UPS.
El Iron Horse Yakuza ya viene con tasas 1.5.

Zapateros mis hu... jajajajajaja


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Mau, lo que si vas a necesitar es un nuevo crown race


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Mau, lo que si vas a necesitar es un nuevo crown race


jajaja...... y una tapa superior de los baleros, y un anillo ajustador (como se llame) para el tubo de 1.5 y las tasa superiores, y un steerer cap... .... pero no necesitas un headset.... jajaj.... ah! y tambien necesitas un nuevo stem.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> jajaja...... y una tapa superior de los baleros, y un anillo ajustador (como se llame) para el tubo de 1.5 y las tasa superiores, y un steerer cap... .... pero no necesitas un headset.... jajaj.... ah! y tambien necesitas un nuevo stem.


Nada de eso es necesario. Venia un reductor que se acompla al tubo de dirección y reducia las tasas a 1.125, asi que solo lo quitas y ya. Sin embargo por el desgaste que ha sufrido el cuadro y ya que las tasas originales son de balero suelto probablemente sea buena idea unas nuevas tasas.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Ya parecen viejas ustedes dos. 

Taco, no seas tan regañón y creo que se aprecia que riptoc diera su consejo. 

Pos estos!!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ja, ja, ja, que curioso, que a alguien le interese cual es la fabrica de origen de una tijera...

Nada mas falta que la quieran con Pedigree.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Cuando se lo tienes que decir a tu agente aduanero.....


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Bueno, pues es que yo pido muchas cosas (aprox. $1,000 dolares mensuales) e independientemente del pais de origen el impuesto es el mismo, tasa "0", excento. 

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DrF035 said:


> Bueno, pues es que yo pido muchas cosas (aprox. $1,000 dolares mensuales) e independientemente del pais de origen el impuesto es el mismo, tasa "0", excento.
> 
> Saludos


Eso si es presupuesto!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

DrF035 said:


> Bueno, pues es que yo pido muchas cosas (aprox. $1,000 dolares mensuales) e independientemente del pais de origen el impuesto es el mismo, tasa "0", excento.
> 
> Saludos


a shinga, como :eekster: conoces o tienes algun cuate aduanal que te echa la mano, o es norma???


----------

